# Help needed with filters for my 70D 18-135mm IS STM



## SayCheese (Jan 7, 2015)

So I took a leap into more serious digital waters the other day. I have lots of Canon film bodies and lenses (don't we all) but in digital I was a PowerShot mid guy (owned 4) also Nikon CoolPix mid. So this 70D for me is a huge jump and so far very pleased. Now my question is filters and the quality/cost ratio as I'm not yet a "L" glass owner. I'm looking at B+W (I always want to say B&W as I'm huge audiophile) but of course they're pricier then the Hoya, Tiffen equivalent. I understand it's about "the glass" but what is the sweet spot for value as I don't have wads of cash to splash around. I'm considering this for my 18-135mm starter lens above a: Polarizer/UV & ND Vario or ND 1.8 to start. Take it easy on me as my desire for art transcends my current knowledge ! Thanks in advance for your input....


----------



## Slyham (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a B+H UV filter on my 18-135 STM. For $40 I thought it was a good deal.
http://mobile.adorama.com/BW67UVM.html?utm_source=Transactional&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=ShippingConfirmation&utm_referrer=direct%2Fnot%20provided

I have a Hoya CP filter that I have had for a few years. When I get the 10-18 STM lens I will probably get a nicer CP.

Enjoy the 70D. I am loving mine.


----------

